# Retired and Happy



## bluezoneopals (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi! I'm retired, happily married, great sex life. Curious regarding the posts here regarding marriage. Wondering why so many people are not happy.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

bluezoneopals said:


> Hi! I'm retired, happily married, great sex life. Curious regarding the posts here regarding marriage. Wondering why so many people are not happy.


Welcome. This is a forum for all that are happy or unhappy in their relationships. Many happy people would not come to a forum like this because they are too busy being happy and have no questions to ask. There are many who are happy and here to help. I'm one of them. 25 years happily married and it is getting better by the day. I'm in the home stretch for retirement. All is well in my world. 

Curious, why you would post here as your life appears in order?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

bluezoneopals said:


> Hi! I'm retired, happily married, great sex life. Curious regarding the posts here regarding marriage. Wondering why so many people are not happy.


Welcome. There are two or three other happily married people here (perhaps more, but who's counting?), but I don't know if they're also happily retired! There is always something interesting to learn here, and sometimes an opportunity to help (or at least post something funny).


----------

